# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Helsingin raideliikennekaavio

## Safka

> No niin, tuleehan sieltäkin laadukkaita ideoita. Mielestäni hyvä linjakaavio kaikenkaikkiaan. Osaisikohan joku väsätä tuosta (tai omasta idestaan) tämän kaltaisen kaavion?


Onkohan  tämä riittävän pelkistetty kaavioista tykkääville?
Tuli kulutettua vapaapäivä hyvään tarkoitukseen, eli Rattivaunun linjastosuunnitelman piirtämiseen. Tosin ihan yks' yhteen ei taida linjat mennä varsinkaan keskustan-Krunikan tai Jätkän tienoilla mutta suurinpiirtein. Eikä vastaa edes mun omaa näkemystä; ehkä mä piirtelen oman versionikin lähiaikoina.

----------


## vristo

Tuohan on varsin hyvä!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuohan on varsin hyvä!


Paras mitä olen koskaan nähnyt!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan  tämä riittävän pelkistetty kaavioista tykkääville?


Tämä on aivan erinomainen tuotos! Onko muuten niin, ettei missään ole Helsingin raideliikenteestä tällaista linjakaaviota, joka on aivan itsestäänselvyys monien kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen informaatioaineistossa.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Kiitos kaavion tekijälle!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä on aivan erinomainen tuotos! Onko muuten niin, ettei missään ole Helsingin raideliikenteestä tällaista linjakaaviota, joka on aivan itsestäänselvyys monien kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen informaatioaineistossa.


Minusta  tämä  perusreittikartta on ihan hyvä. Linjat ovat erikseen omilla väreillään ja pysäkitkin löytyvät. Pohjana oleva taustakartta on vielä plussaa. Tietysti jos linjastoa selvästi laajennetaan, täytyy selvyyden takia luopua mittakaavan mukaisesta esityksestä ja sitä myötä pohjakartasta. 

En tietenkään Tamperelaisena käytä säännöllisesti raitiovaunuja, mutta minun muistin mukaan juuri tuollainen kartta löytyy raitiovaunusta kuin raitiovaunusta.

Tietysti jos ajattelit ennen kaikkea sitä, että ei ole olemassa yhteistä karttaa kaikesta raideliikenteestä, niin siinä suhteessa olet aivan oikeassa. Tosin nykyisellään kun raitioliikenne toimii kantakaupungissa ja metro+lähijunat vievät esikaupunkeihin ja vielä pysäkkivälikin eroaa selvästi eri välineillä niin yhteinen kartta olisi varmasti epäkäytännöllinen. Tässä hkl:n raitiotiekartassa voisi tietenkin muun raideliikenteen asemat ja linjat olla selvemmin esitettyinä vaikka ne näkyvätkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta  tämä  perusreittikartta on ihan hyvä. Linjat ovat erikseen omilla väreillään ja pysäkitkin löytyvät. Pohjana oleva taustakartta on vielä plussaa. ... Tietysti jos ajattelit ennen kaikkea sitä, että ei ole olemassa yhteistä karttaa kaikesta raideliikenteestä, niin siinä suhteessa olet aivan oikeassa.


Tarkoitin juuri sitä, mitä Safka oli piirtänyt. Eli koko kaupungin/seudun kattavaa raideliikennekarttaa. Sellainen on ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa lähes aina saatavilla, koska se menee pienempään tilaan kuin maantieteellisen kartan päälle piirretty reittikartta.

Mutta täytyy sanoa, että ulkomailla myös sellaisella kartalla on tosiaan tarvetta toisin kuin meillä. Ulkomailla kun on tapana opastaa ihmiset osotteisiin nimenomaan lähimmän raideliikenteen aseman tai pysäkin perusteella. PK-seudulla tällaista kulttuuria ei ole. Ratikkapysäkkien nimet eivät ole tunnettuja ja käytössä. Metron ja junien asemia on niin vähän, etteivät ne kata kuin pienen osan seudusta, joten suurin osa opastamisesta on joka tapauksessa hoidettava muulla tavoin.

Kokonaisuutena sanoisin, että meillä vaan eletään autoilukulttuurissa ja perille opastaminen perustuu siihen. Ja matkustamisen väline on oletusarvona auto. Se kuvastaa käytännössä joukkoliikenteen merkitystä ja asemaa kaupunkikulttuurissamme.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitin juuri sitä, mitä Safka oli piirtänyt. Eli koko kaupungin/seudun kattavaa raideliikennekarttaa. Sellainen on ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa lähes aina saatavilla, koska se menee pienempään tilaan kuin maantieteellisen kartan päälle piirretty reittikartta.


Stadissa pitäisi olla juuri sellainen, suurinpiirtein Ågelin-Haagan korkeudelle ylettyvä kartta jossa koko raideliikennepaletti pysäkin tarkkuudela esitetään,  ja erikseen koko pk-seudun, eli Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle asti ylettyvä *nopean raideliikenteen linjakaavio* jossa vain metro, junat ja mahdolliset lähiöihin asti kulkevat pikaraitiotiet näytetään samassa. 




> Mutta täytyy sanoa, että ulkomailla myös sellaisella kartalla on tosiaan tarvetta toisin kuin meillä. Ulkomailla kun on tapana opastaa ihmiset osotteisiin nimenomaan lähimmän raideliikenteen aseman tai pysäkin perusteella. PK-seudulla tällaista kulttuuria ei ole. Ratikkapysäkkien nimet eivät ole tunnettuja ja käytössä. Metron ja junien asemia on niin vähän, etteivät ne kata kuin pienen osan seudusta, joten suurin osa opastamisesta on joka tapauksessa hoidettava muulla tavoin.
> 
> Kokonaisuutena sanoisin, että meillä vaan eletään autoilukulttuurissa ja perille opastaminen perustuu siihen. Ja matkustamisen väline on oletusarvona auto. Se kuvastaa käytännössä joukkoliikenteen merkitystä ja asemaa kaupunkikulttuurissamme.


Tässä osuit oikein naulan kantan! 

Ulkopaikkakuntalainen: Älä käytä Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikennettä ellei ole paikallista opasta mukana, sellaista joka tuntee kaupungin kuin oman taskunsa, ja tietää kaikki sudenkuopat ja knopit esim asemien nimeämiskäytännössä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Stadissa pitäisi olla juuri sellainen, suurinpiirtein Ågelin-Haagan korkeudelle ylettyvä kartta jossa koko raideliikennepaletti pysäkin tarkkuudela esitetään,  ja erikseen koko pk-seudun, eli Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle asti ylettyvä *nopean raideliikenteen linjakaavio* jossa vain metro, junat ja mahdolliset lähiöihin asti kulkevat pikaraitiotiet näytetään samassa.


Olen päässäni hahmotellut juuri tuollaista nopean raideliikenteen suurta "metrokarttaa", joka perustuisi nykyisen HKL:n metrokartan designiin ja olisi hieman samantapainen kuin  tämä, mutta sillä erotuksella, että jokainen varsinaisen lähijunan reitti pysähdyspaikkoineen olisi merkitty erikseen (kuten nykyisessä VR Lähiliikenteen kartassa) ja taajamajunat (H, R, Y, Z) olisivat vain harmaalla merkitty karttaan yleisesti "taajamajunina". Kartta ulottuisi Kirkkonummen ja Keravan tasalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kaipa sitä täytyy sitten omaakin häntää nostaa...

http://users.tkk.fi/~tallen/linjat.pdf

Tällaisen tuotoksen tein yhtä koulun harjoitustyötä varten. Kurssi aihe oli julkaisutekniikka. Luultavasti oikeassa käytössä täytyisi kuitenkin tehdä eri kaaviot keskustan raitioteille ja seuturaideliikenteelle, koska niiden pysäkkitiheys on niin erilainen. Muuten tuo saattaa hämätä liikaa käyttäjiä.

Hieman oioin tuossa kaavion teossa, esim. Ylioppilastalon pysäkki näyttäisi olevan kokonaan Manskulla, vaikka puolet siitä onkin Aleksanterinkadulla (ja toinenkin puoli Aleksin eteläpuolella). Samoin 1:n pysähdys Senaatintorilla pohjoisen suuntaan on jätetty pois.

----------


## vristo

Todella laadukas työ tämäkin!

----------


## jpe

> Mutta täytyy sanoa, että ulkomailla myös sellaisella kartalla on tosiaan tarvetta toisin kuin meillä. Ulkomailla kun on tapana opastaa ihmiset osotteisiin nimenomaan lähimmän raideliikenteen aseman tai pysäkin perusteella. PK-seudulla tällaista kulttuuria ei ole. Ratikkapysäkkien nimet eivät ole tunnettuja ja käytössä. Metron ja junien asemia on niin vähän, etteivät ne kata kuin pienen osan seudusta, joten suurin osa opastamisesta on joka tapauksessa hoidettava muulla tavoin.


Minusta tuo todistaa enemmänkin selkeän reittikartan tarpeen kuin tarpeettomuuden. Ihmiset eivät käytä pysäkkien virallisia nimiä, koska niitä kuulee ja näkee tuskin missään. Jos selkeät linjakartat olisivat yleisessä jaossa ja käytössä, saattaisi homma hyvinkin olla toinen.

Vaikka maailman joukkoliikennekaupunkien linjakartat yleisesti ovatkin mittakaavaltaan valehtelevia, jotta yleinen ulkoasu pysyisi teknisen selkeänä, on silti lähes mahdotonta tehdä koko Suur-Helsingin raideliikennekarttaa johtuen ratikoiden ja lähijunien valtavista asemavälieroista. Minulla on tästä kokemusta. Sen sijaan oman raitiovaunukartan ja yhdistetyn raskaan raideliikenteen kartan tekemisen ei luulisi olevan mahdotonta tehdä. Se selkeyttäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä huomattavasti.

Tässä oma (liian pieni) yritelmäni Suur-Helsingin raskaan raideliikenteen kartasta. Jotkut junareitit on kylmästi jätetty pois, eikä Oikoradankaan asemia näy. Pitäisi yrittää tehdä tuosta päivitetty ja paranneltu versio. Design on baitattu tästä Köpiksen seudun kartasta.




> Kokonaisuutena sanoisin, että meillä vaan eletään autoilukulttuurissa ja perille opastaminen perustuu siihen. Ja matkustamisen väline on oletusarvona auto. Se kuvastaa käytännössä joukkoliikenteen merkitystä ja asemaa kaupunkikulttuurissamme.


Tässä osut, kuten Rainer jo totesikin, naulan kantaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samoin 1:n pysähdys Senaatintorilla pohjoisen suuntaan on jätetty pois.


Ettei kenenkään tarvitse oikaista, niin täsmennettäköön, että tarkoitin tietysti _etelän_ suuntaan...

----------


## Hape

JPE, sinunkin linjakaaviosi on hyvä, kiitos.

Vahinko että meillä ei tunneta isojen kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen linjastokaavioita. Olen kohdannut netissä liikennelaitosten/seututariffialueiden sivuja joissa on linkitettynä jopa erilaisia kaavioita, ensin kaikki linjat, sitten vain raideliikenne (parhaimmillan jopa erilliset S- ja U-bahn- kaavio ja raitiotien kaavio), sitten vielä aamuyön bussiliikenteen kaavio. Vaikka kaavio ei ole tehty karttapohjalle ja pysäkkien välit eivät ole mittakaavassa, on tällaisen kaavion kanssa oudossa kaupungissa suunnistaminen helppoa. Mukana pitää tietysti olla kartta josasa on kadut nimineen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaipa sitä täytyy sitten omaakin häntää nostaa...
> 
> http://users.tkk.fi/~tallen/linjat.pdf
> 
> Tällaisen tuotoksen tein yhtä koulun harjoitustyötä varten. Kurssi aihe oli julkaisutekniikka. Luultavasti oikeassa käytössä täytyisi kuitenkin tehdä eri kaaviot keskustan raitioteille ja seuturaideliikenteelle, koska niiden pysäkkitiheys on niin erilainen. Muuten tuo saattaa hämätä liikaa käyttäjiä.


Sinun karttasi on tähän asti esitetyistä tyylikkäin ja selkein. Käyttäjiä hämää tässä oikeastaan vain se, että se ei kerro asiasta vihkiytymättömälle mikä linja on metroa, mikä rautatietä ja mikä ratikkaa. Viivojen paksuutta tai ulkoasua muokaamalla se tulisi selvemmin esille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käyttäjiä hämää tässä oikeastaan vain se, että se ei kerro asiasta vihkiytymättömälle mikä linja on metroa, mikä rautatietä ja mikä ratikkaa. Viivojen paksuutta tai ulkoasua muokaamalla se tulisi selvemmin esille.


Minusta tällä asialla on käyttäjän kannalta kovin vähän merkitystä. Minulle tietenkin aina on, kun haluan tutustua juuri tiettyihin liikennemuotoihin. Mutta normaalille matkustajalle on tärkeintä päästä perille.

Toki asialla on merkitystä silloin, jos järjestelmä on rakennettu korostamaan eroja ratikan, metron ja junien välillä. Silloin täytyy matkustajan tietää, mitä hän hakee kun haluaa pysäkille/asemalle päästä. Pahimmillaan tilanne on silloin, kun jokaiseen pitää ostaa erikseen lippu. Mutta silloin joukkoliikenteen järjestelmä onkin rakennettu väärin.

Näiden kaavamaisten karttojen piirroksessa olevilla asemien välisillä etäisyyksillä ei muuten ole myöskään kovin suurta merkitystä, jos - jälleen - järjestelmä on tehty ja toimii oikein. Asemavälien matka-aika on yleensä sama, joten etäisyyden oikea mitta onkin asemavälien määrä.

Oman kokemuksenikin mukaan varsin hyvä nyrkkisääntö on, että pysäkki/asemaväli on yksi minuutti. Tämä pätee aika hyvin keskieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa raitio- ja metroverkoissa. Hesassakin tämä pätee ratikkaverkossa, mutta metrolla asemaväli on 2 minuuttia, koska se on tilastollisestikin kaksinkertainen metreissä keskeisen Euroopan oikeisiin metroihin verrattuna. Tuo 2 minuuttia onkin tavanomainen S-Bahn-asemaväli, ja sehän se Hesan metro "oikeasti" onkin.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta tällä asialla on käyttäjän kannalta kovin vähän merkitystä.


Olen samaa mieltä tästä.

Berliinissä, jossa muuten on hyvin sekavat kartat ja liikennekaaviot, on M- eli metrolinjoja muutama bussilinja sekä viisi ratikkalinjaa. Loput ratikkalinjat ovat "katubaana"linjoja. Maanalaiset (tai sillalla kulkevat) ovat U- ja lähijunat S-linjoja.

Mikäli Helsingissä todellakin haluttaisiin parantaa linjojen kokonaiskuvaa selkeämmäksi, olisi johdonmukaista noudattaa juuri tällaista Berliinin mallia. Hieman yksinkertaisemmin mielummin, eli niin, että ratikkalinjat ovat metroja, lähijunat ja metro S-linjoja tai vastaavia, nopeat poikittaiset bussilinjat vaikkapa Jokeri-linjoja jne.

Jostain pitää aloittaa, eli jos vaikkapa Elmo Allenin kaavio sisältäisi symbolit yllämainitulla tavalla, olisi se muualta tulleille varmaankin mieluisin tapa etsiä määränpäätä. Enkä itsekään pitäisi sitä pahana takataskussa, jos yrittäisin etsiä uutta reittiä. Voin tietenkin itsekin ryhtyä piirtämään ja tehdä oman version, kun saan vähän aikaa järjestettyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tällä asialla on käyttäjän kannalta kovin vähän merkitystä. Minulle tietenkin aina on, kun haluan tutustua juuri tiettyihin liikennemuotoihin. Mutta normaalille matkustajalle on tärkeintä päästä perille.
> 
> Toki asialla on merkitystä silloin, jos järjestelmä on rakennettu korostamaan eroja ratikan, metron ja junien välillä. Silloin täytyy matkustajan tietää, mitä hän hakee kun haluaa pysäkille/asemalle päästä. Pahimmillaan tilanne on silloin, kun jokaiseen pitää ostaa erikseen lippu. Mutta silloin joukkoliikenteen järjestelmä onkin rakennettu väärin.


Ehkä vuonna 2050, kun poliittista tahtoa on löytynyt sen verran Helsingissä että on saatu ratikkaliikenne sujuvammaksi ja tekniikka on muutenkin niin kehittynyt, että eri raideliikennemuodot eivät merittävästi eroa toisiastaan,  niin voidaan samalla kartalla merkitä linjat yhtä paksuina ja merkitä ne vaikka pelkillä numeroilla. 

Mutta nykytilanteessa olisi paras merkitä ne eri tavalla esim pelkästään siksi että vain metrossa on tänä päivänä kaikissa vaunuissa lattia samalla tasolla kuin laituri. Ja tämä tilanne tulee säilymään pitkään vielä. 

Ja vaikka joka kulkuneuvoon ei tarvitse ostaa erikseen omaa lippua (jos ei ota huomioon ns "raitiovaunulippua"), niin jokaisessa kulkuneuvotyypissä ostetaan kertalippu ihan eri tavalla, ja sen on matkustajan paras tietää etukäteen. Vain tarkastusmaksukäytäntö on valitettavasti yhteinen kaikissa välineissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen samaa mieltä tästä.
> 
> Berliinissä, jossa muuten on hyvin sekavat kartat ja liikennekaaviot, on M- eli metrolinjoja muutama bussilinja sekä viisi ratikkalinjaa. Loput ratikkalinjat ovat "katubaana"linjoja. Maanalaiset (tai sillalla kulkevat) ovat U- ja lähijunat S-linjoja.
> 
> Mikäli Helsingissä todellakin haluttaisiin parantaa linjojen kokonaiskuvaa selkeämmäksi, olisi johdonmukaista noudattaa juuri tällaista Berliinin mallia. Hieman yksinkertaisemmin mielummin, eli niin, että ratikkalinjat ovat metroja, lähijunat ja metro S-linjoja tai vastaavia, nopeat poikittaiset bussilinjat vaikkapa Jokeri-linjoja jne.


Berliini, Pariisi, Lontoo ym monen miljoonan asukkaan kaupungit ovat vähän huonoja esimerkkejä Helsingille. Saksankielisen alueen keskikokoiset kaupungit ja pohjoismaiset pääkaupungit parempia. Tukholmassa on valitettavasti lähdetty sille linjalle että eri raidekulkuneuvotyypeille on omat, siistit kaaviomaiset karttansa, joka minun mielestän on turhaa, kyllä ne kaikki samalle mahtuisivat. 




> Olen samaa mieltä tästä.
> Jostain pitää aloittaa, eli jos vaikkapa Elmo Allenin kaavio sisältäisi symbolit yllämainitulla tavalla, olisi se muualta tulleille varmaankin mieluisin tapa etsiä määränpäätä. Enkä itsekään pitäisi sitä pahana takataskussa, jos yrittäisin etsiä uutta reittiä. Voin tietenkin itsekin ryhtyä piirtämään ja tehdä oman version, kun saan vähän aikaa järjestettyä.


Pelkistetyn lähialueen raidekaavion idea on, että se voidaan vaikka painaa 10 x 15 cm kokoon taskuun taitettavien ilmasten kaupallisten turistikarttojen nurkkaan. Otsikkona esim "Metro, Tram and Rail transit in Helsinki" tai jotain vastaavaa. Siinä näytettäisiin koko raideliikenne ulkorajoina Tapiola, Lentokenttä ja Itäkeskus. 

Kulkuneuvojen sisällä tai asemilla olisi erikseen iso seudullinen raideliikennekartta josta ratikat Jokeria tai muita lähiöihin ulotuvia pikalinjoja lukuunottamatta jätettäisiin pois, mutta oheistietona asemien kohdalla liityntälinjojen numerot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Minusta tällä asialla on käyttäjän kannalta kovin vähän merkitystä. Minulle tietenkin aina on, kun haluan tutustua juuri tiettyihin liikennemuotoihin. Mutta normaalille matkustajalle on tärkeintä päästä perille.


Kyllä minusta siitäkin on jotain hyötyä, että tietää vähän minkä sorttista joukkoliikennevälinettä on etsimässä. Metron ja lähijunien tapauksessa etsitään yleensä isohkoa pytinkiä, joka voi olla myös kätkettynä maan alle. Ratikoiden tapauksessa kannattaa kuikuilla ajolankaa tai kiskoja keskeltä normaalia kaupunkiympäristöä. Joissain kaupungeissa runkolinjastoon kuuluu myös johdinautoja ja silloin tietysti katse hakee tietyn sorttista ajolankaa ja lisäksi itse autojen sarvia liikennevirran joukosta.

Tietysti osa näistä hakemisen eroista liittyy joko nykyisen järjestelmän ominaisuuksiin (ratikoilla ei meillä ole isoja asemia eikä metrolla pieniä) ja muuhun brändipuoleen (eri logot), joista varsinkin jälkimmäisiä voidaan muuttaa. Silloin on kuitenkin jo kyse isommasta muutoksesta kuin pelkän kartan tekemisestä.

----------


## Compact

> Berliinissä, jossa muuten on hyvin sekavat kartat ja liikennekaaviot, on M- eli metrolinjoja, muutama bussilinja sekä viisi ratikkalinjaa. Loput ratikkalinjat ovat "katubaana"linjoja. Maanalaiset (tai sillalla kulkevat) ovat U- ja lähijunat S-linjoja.


Berliinin M-linjat eivät ole "metroja" vaan raitiovaunulinjoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Berliinin M-linjat eivät ole "metroja" vaan raitiovaunulinjoja.


Riippuu näkökulmasta. Itse koen nopeat ja suorat ratikkalinjat metrojärjestelmäksi. Osittain siksi, kun ne ovat niin suoria, ja toisekseen siksi, että paikallinen maanalainen ei nopeudessaan voita MetroTram-linjoja. MetroBus-linjat kulkevat harvoilla pysäkinväleillä ja pitkiä matkoja kaupungin halki ristiin rastiin.

Kaupungissa on myös Straßenbahnlinie, joka taas ei mielestäni poikkea MetroTramista muuten kuin, että linjat eivät käy lainkaan keskustassa.

Niin, anteeksi, että otin vertailukohteeksi eri mittakaavan kaupungin. Tämän tein, koska Berliinissä on mielestäni kulkuvälineet jaettu ryhmiin järkevästi, jolloin on saatu hyvä kokonaisuus. Vaikkakin ehjästä paketista on hyvin vaikea löytää kelpoa joukkoliikennekaaviota. Tämä johtunee laajasta tarjonnasta ja suuresta kaupungista. Tarkoitin siis nimenomaan late-:n mainitsemaa brändipuolta. Brändääminen tekisi kyllä hyvää Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteelle. Alueella kuitenkin asuu miljoona asukasta eli ei mikään ihan tuppukylä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tukholmassa on valitettavasti lähdetty sille linjalle että eri raidekulkuneuvotyypeille on omat, siistit kaaviomaiset karttansa, joka minun mielestän on turhaa, kyllä ne kaikki samalle mahtuisivat.


Muutama vuosi sitten SL uudisti linjakarttojensa graafisen ilmeen ja nyt sekä raideliikenteestä että bussilinjoista on samaa tyyliä edustavat kaaviot tarjolla. Raideliikenne on koottu yhteen kaavioon, josta ei todellakaan käy ilmi pysäkkien todellinen maantieteellinen välimatka. Verratkaapa tunnelbaanan linjojen 13 ja 14 etelähaaroja keskenään.

----------


## ultrix

Laajensin Helsingin metroverkkoa, mitä tykkäätte?

----------


## otto s

> Olen päässäni hahmotellut juuri tuollaista nopean raideliikenteen suurta "metrokarttaa", joka perustuisi nykyisen HKL:n metrokartan designiin ja olisi hieman samantapainen kuin  tämä,



Tämä on ainakin selkeä... , mutta Espoosta puuttuu 535:sen lentokenttäyhteys  :Wink:  






> Onkohan  tämä riittävän pelkistetty kaavioista tykkääville?



Minä ainakin ymmärsin tuon riittävän hyvin ja myös tyytyväinen, ainakin siksi, että minlulla spåraliikenne yhteydet paranisivat Merikatu-Ilmala linjan ansiosta. Eriasia on taas, miten vaunut riittävät...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Laajensin Helsingin metroverkkoa, mitä tykkäätte?


Siisti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, anteeksi, että otin vertailukohteeksi eri mittakaavan kaupungin. Tämän tein, koska Berliinissä on mielestäni kulkuvälineet jaettu ryhmiin järkevästi, jolloin on saatu hyvä kokonaisuus. ...


Berliini on siitä hyvä esimerkki, että siellä on ajateltu suuren ja monimuotoisen verkon tiedotusta matkustajan eikä operaattorin kannalta.

Minusta käyttökelpoisin kartta turistille on Schnellbahnnetz, joka sisältää nopeimmat ratikkalinjat ja muutaman nopean bussinkin (M-linjat) U- ja S-linjojen ohella. Tämän nopean reitistön mittana oli, että linjan keskinopeus on 25 km/h.

Kartalla ei siis ollut edes kaikkia ratikkalinjoja ja busseista tosiaan vain muutama. Mutta olennaista oli, että oli huolehdittu siitä, että oli tehty nopeita linjoja riippumatta siitä, mikä sen välineen nimi on. Meillähän tällainen ei tule kysymykseen, koska "ratikan kuuluu olla hidas".

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta käyttökelpoisin kartta turistille on Schnellbahnnetz, joka sisältää nopeimmat ratikkalinjat ja muutaman nopean bussinkin (M-linjat) U- ja S-linjojen ohella.


Muistaakseni juuri päänvaivaa aiheuttaa se, että siinä EI ole M-linjoja vaan siinä on X-linjat ja pari 100-sarjaista (ehkä Tegelin bussit 109 ja 128). Ratikoista siinä on muistaakseni M2-M6.

----------


## Compact

> Riippuu näkökulmasta. Itse koen nopeat ja suorat ratikkalinjat metrojärjestelmäksi.


Sorry!
Mielestäni ratikka on ratikka
ja
metro on sähköjuna, tai vice versa.

Ratikka voi olla nopea tai hidas, ihan mikä on maan tapa. Ei nopea ratikka muutu metroksi, se on sitten vaan nopea ratikka - vaikkapa pikaratikka!

Eli...
Riippuu näkökulmasta. Itse koen nopeat ja suorat metrolinjat sähköjuniksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kieltämättä ajattelen itsekin myös metrot sähköjuniksi... Mutta minkäs sille voi, jos saksalaisten peltojen keskellä paahtaa 80 km/h kaksivaunuinen ja yli 40 metrinen vaunupari, joka ajaa välillä kaduilla, ja jota kutsutaan ratikaksi. Alkaa hämmennys, ja mieli muuttuu.

Vaan entäs, jos yht'äkkiä Helsingin metron laitureita madallettaisiin, kiskoja vedettäisiin koukkaamaan katujen kautta ja vaunuparit vaihdettaisiin vaikkapa 45 metrisiin Flexity Classic XXL-vaunuihin? Mikä tämä järjestelmä silloin olisi?

----------


## Compact

> Mikä tämä järjestelmä silloin olisi?


Tuohan on jälleen ratikka!

----------


## Safka

Pannaas tähän tarpeellisten keskustelujen lomaan taas vähän pehmeämpääkin purtavaa, raitiolinjastosuunnittelua: piirsin uhkaamani näkemyksen n. vuoden 2020 linjastosta, joka on paisunut kuin pullataikina:






> Minullakin alkoi sormet syyhytä  
> 
> Perusjuoni on se, että verkoston laajetessa huomattavasti suurin osa linjastosta kannattaa järjestellä kokonaan uudelleen. Varmasti jotkut haluaisivat purkaa mm. nykyisenlaiset kiertävät kolmoset ja seiskat, mutta niin "pyhiin" asioihin en tohtinut kajota. Tyydyin päivittämään heilurilinjoja ottamalla huomioon varsinkin Laajasalon laajennuksen sekä satama-alueet.


Toisin kuin Rattivaunu omassa suunnitelmassaan, minä olen uskaltanut kajota pyhiin rengaslinjoihin! Sen johdosta syntyi perinteisiä ratikkalinjoja 11 kpl, joista 4 on »tuplia», eli yhteensä tarvittaisiin 15 tunnusta, olkoon numeroiltaan vaikka 1-13,15 ja 50. Noiden lisäksi kartalla on tietysti molemmat Jokerit ja muu raideliikenne.

Kruunuvuori ja Jätkäsaari sekä Jokerit pois luettuna omaan linjastooni tarvittaisiin n. 18 km uutta rataa. (HKL:n mukaan 36 km.)

Ajatukseni on, että sininen/vaal.vihreä, pinkki, musta, keltainen, harmaa ja punainen olisivat päälinjoja, joita liikennöitäisiin yötä myöten ja muut linjat ovat nykyisen kaltaisia klo 6-23-linjoja.

Tasatahtisuunnitelmissa olen päätynyt 7,5 minuutin kannalle, ja arvioisin vuoroja silloin tarvittavan n. 150. 10 minuutin välit taas toteutuisivat n. 115 vuorolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisin kuin Rattivaunu omassa suunnitelmassaan, minä olen uskaltanut kajota pyhiin rengaslinjoihin!


Kyllä "pyhyyksiäkin" täytyy uskaltaa joskus uhmata. Olen jossain IRC-keskusteluissa taipunut laittamaan koko ratikkalinjaston täysremonttiin... Rajuimmatkin visiot vaan kannattaa tuoda julkisuuteen mahdollisimman diplomaattisella tavalla.

Noh, leikki leikkinä...  :Wink:   Hieno linjastokaavio, Safka! Kiitos siitä.

----------


## kouvo

Viilauksia linjoihin:

9: Päättäri Ilmalantorille. Kääntyy Sturenkadulle ja edelleen Wallininkatua ja 2sen vanhaa reittiä Hakaniemeen. Keskustasta 3sen rittiä Eiraan ja edelleen 1sen päättärin kautta Hernesaareen.

5: Uusi Linja. Kumpula-Hermannin rantatie-Kalasatama-Sörnäisten rantatie-Hakaniemi-10n nykyinen päättäri.

6,8: Jatkavat jätkäsaareen.

4,10: Jatkavat Katajanokan kautta Laajasaloon. Toinen Herttoniemen metroasemalle, toinen Santahaminaan. Mikäli pohjoinen (pika)ratikkalinja Lentoasema-Aviapolis-Pakkala-Tammisto-Torpparinmäki-Paloheinä-Osuuskunnantie-
Maunula-Metsälä-Pasila-Helsinginkatu-R-asema toteutetaan, se jatkaa laajasaloon, ja 10 ajaa edelleen nykyistä reittiään.

Lisäksi jatkot: Huopalahden asema(10), Oulunkylän asema ja Viikki (joku nykyisistä linjoista tai 5)

----------


## Jusa

> 5: Uusi Linja. Kumpula-Hermannin rantatie-Kalasatama-Sörnäisten rantatie-Hakaniemi-10n nykyinen päättäri.


Toivottavasti, eikä unta.

...... -Hakaniemi-Kamppi-Runeberg-Topelius-Hartman, Meilahden sairaala -Pacius-Huopalahdentie-Munkkivuori

----------


## jpe

Tässä uusin luomukseni:



Tarkoitus oli tehdä mahdollisimman "uskottavan" näköinen Helsingin seudun raideliikennekartta. YTV-alueen ulkopuolella vyöhykerajat ovat niin sekavat, että pelkistin ne kylmästi yhdeksi vyöhykkeeksi.

Palautetta ja parannusehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoitus oli tehdä mahdollisimman "uskottavan" näköinen Helsingin seudun raideliikennekartta. - Palautetta ja parannusehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan.


Siistiä jälkeä teit! Kiitos siitä. Joku ehkä voisi kaivata tarkennusta siitä, mitkä lähijunat pysähtyvät milläkin asemilla, mutta ehkäpä se näkyy seuraavassa painoksessa..?  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoitus oli tehdä mahdollisimman "uskottavan" näköinen Helsingin seudun raideliikennekartta. YTV-alueen ulkopuolella vyöhykerajat ovat niin sekavat, että pelkistin ne kylmästi yhdeksi vyöhykkeeksi.


Jotain ehdotuksia:

Lähijunalinjat erikseen, pysähdyskäyttäytyminen vaihtelee joka tapauksessaHelsinki ja Rautatientori yhdeksiRuotsinkieliset asemanimet mukaan, jos kerran kartalla on myös ruotsinkielinen otsikko

Yleisesti tykkäisin, jos perusidea olisi sama kuin omassa versiossani, mutta valitsemallasi graafisella ulkoasulla. Jotenkin olisi hyvä saada vielä L/N/T-junatkin kaavioon, ehkä yöliikenteelle täytyy tehdä omansa? Sinun kaaviosi on jo käytännössä yöjunaliikennettä ajatellen valmis, rantametro vain pois  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Palautetta ja parannusehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan.



Tämä on kyllä mainio ja juuri oikean näköinen väreiltäänkin. Tuo tietyillä asemilla pysähtyminen tuo vähän ongelmia, joista ei välttämättä selviä ilman näkyvää muutosta.

Ja vielä muutama sana tästä:
Mäkkylä on eksynyt Helsingin puolelleMetro voisi liittyä Rautatieasemalla selkeämmin juniin.Vyöhykkeet erottuisivat paremmin, jos joka toinen olisi hieman eri sävyinen, kuten suuressa maailmassa on nähty.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jotenkin olisi hyvä saada vielä L/N/T-junatkin kaavioon, ehkä yöliikenteelle täytyy tehdä omansa?


Niin no N kulkee pyhäpäivinä muulloinkin kuin yöllä. L kulkee varsinkin pyhäaamupäivinä ihan "valoisaankin aikaan". Joten kyllä tuollaisten pitäisi näkyä.

Ja seuraavassa päivityksessä Ultrix pääsee venyttämään E:n Kauklahteen saakka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki ja Rautatientori yhdeksi


En laittaisi siten kuin Ultrixin versiossa, vaan kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan. Se kansainvälinen on, että jos asemapallukat ovat valkoiset, niin niiden välillä on yhdistävä valkoinen "kanava" joka viestii siitä, että näiden kahden välillä voi kävellä sisätiloissa. Tällainen merkintätapa löytyy ainakin kuuluisasta Lontoon maanalaisen linjakartasta.

Perustelen tätä sillä, että Rautatientori-niminen metroasema on eri asema kuin Helsinki-niminen rautatieasema, jonne paikallisjunat ajavat. Näiden kahden välinen kävelyaika ja -etäisyys ovat niin pitkät, että on harhaanjohtavaa antaa mielikuva siitä, että ne olisivat samat asiat.

Yleinen tapa on nimetä kaupunkien tärkeimmät rautatieasemat kaupungin nimellä, koska ne palvelevat myös kaukoliikennettä. Ja jos jossain metrojunat ajavat oikeasti tällaiselle asemalle, ne ajavat sitten sille samannimiselle asemalle. Siten en kannata Helsinki-nimisen aseman nimen muuttamista joksikin muuksi, kaikkein vähiten Rautatientori-nimiseksi, koska se nimi on harhaanjohtava myös metroaseman nimenä. Metrossa muuten Rautatientori on englanniksi Railway station. Minusta oikea nimi olisi Keskusta tai Kaivokatu. Rautatientoriltahan pääsee vain Kaisaniemi-nimiselle metroasemalle.

Antero

----------


## jpe

Kiitän kommenteista. Tuota tiettyjen linjojen pysähtymistä tietyillä asemilla olen miettinyt pääni puhki, ja tällä kertaa päädyin mahdollisimman yksinkertaistettuun versioon. Olen yrittänyt myös "Köpis"-tyyliä, jossa kullekin linjalle on oma ohut viivansa, mutta meillä on täällä Helsingissä aivan liika eri linjoja, joiden välillä on liian pieniä eroja. Selkeän kartan tekeminen tuntuu melkeinpä mahdottomalta.

Hieman aiheen vierestä täytyykin huomauttaa, että minusta tuota lähiliikennejärjestelmää pitäisi yksinkertaistaa nykyisestä sekavuudestaan. Eikö riittäisi, että ranta- ja pääradoille olisi kullekin kaksi linjaa, joista toisen junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla ja toisen vain merkittävämmillä vaihtoasemilla? Miksi ihmeessä eri vuorokaudenajoille ja viikonpäiville on oltava omat linjat? 

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi halkaista koko järjestelmä kahdeksi eri brändiksi: kaupunkijunat (vaihtoehtoisesti S-junat) ja seutujunat. Kaupunkijunia olisi kullekin ilmansuunnalle vain yksi linja, joka pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla kulkien vain eristetyillä radoilla ja tihennetyillä vuoroväleillä. Leppävaaraa ja Keravaa etäämmälle kulkevat linjat olisivat virallisesti seutujunia. 

Miksi näin ei tehdä? Onko tässä taas niitä paljon puhuttuja Suomen erikoisolosuhteita, jotka estävät meitä kehittämästä samanlaista urbaania ja helposti hahmotettavaa joukkoliikennettä kuin muualla Euroopassa?

Mutta takaisin aiheeseen...




> Mäkkylä on eksynyt Helsingin puolelle


Se on eksynyt _vyöhykkeen 1_ puolelle, sillä Wikipedian mukaan siellä käy myös Helsingin lippu, joka siis tässä tapauksessa on vyöhykkeen 1 lippu. Asemahan sijaitsee oikeastaan kaupunkien rajalla.




> Vyöhykkeet erottuisivat paremmin, jos joka toinen olisi hieman eri sävyinen, kuten suuressa maailmassa on nähty.


Joo, tämä on täysin totta. Oikeastaan edettyäni projektissa pitkälle kirosin, etten ollut tajunnut heti aloittaessani ottaa tätä huomioon. Tällaisten muutosten tekeminen on jälkikäteen hyvin vaikeaa, ainakin jos pirtää Photoshopilla kuten minä teen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se on eksynyt _vyöhykkeen 1_ puolelle, sillä Wikipedian mukaan siellä käy myös Helsingin lippu, joka siis tässä tapauksessa on vyöhykkeen 1 lippu.


Wikipedia on väärässä, siellä ei käy Helsingin sisäinen lippu. Oikeaa tietoa löytyy mm. VR:ltä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se on eksynyt _vyöhykkeen 1_ puolelle, sillä Wikipedian mukaan siellä käy myös Helsingin lippu, joka siis tässä tapauksessa on vyöhykkeen 1 lippu. Asemahan sijaitsee oikeastaan kaupunkien rajalla.



Ei ainakaan Wikipedian artikkeli Mäkkylän asemasta ole väärässä (päivitetty viimeksi elokuussa).

Siellä sanotaan seuraavaa:
 


> Mäkkylän asemalta matkaavat saivat aiemmin matkustaa kaupungin sisäisellä lipulla kumpaan suuntaan tahansa (Helsinkiin menevät Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla ja vastaavasti Espooseen menevät Espoon sisäisellä lipulla). Tämä kuitenkin muuttui 28. elokuuta 2005, kun YTV päätti lopettaa kuntien rajapysäkeillä sovelletun kaksoistariffiin. Tämän vuoksi asema kuuluu nykyään pelkästään Espoon alueeseen, ja Helsinkiin matkaavat joutuvat ostamaan seutulipun.

----------


## Safka

> Tuota tiettyjen linjojen pysähtymistä tietyillä asemilla olen miettinyt pääni puhki  Selkeän kartan tekeminen tuntuu melkeinpä mahdottomalta.


Justiinsa niin ja kuvakoko senkun kasvaa kasvamistaan. Tässä nyt yksi versio muiden joukkoon:



Mahtaako jotain perusteellista olla siellä pielessä, en tiedä, mutta pitäkää hyvänänne.

----------


## Resiina

> Mahtaako jotain perusteellista olla siellä pielessä, en tiedä, mutta pitäkää hyvänänne.


Hieno kartta
Koivukylän vaihtoyhteydet puuttuvat
eli siitä kulkee linjat 52, 53, 54, 67, 71, 77, 87, 99, 611N, 623, 700N, 710N, 873

----------


## jpe

Kaivan vanhan ketjun pinnalle ja laitan näytille uusimman tekeleeni raakileena. Klikkaamalla pikkukuvaa pitäisi avautua suurempana PDF-muodossa (täysikokoista en toistaiseksi laita tukkimaan palvelimia):



Edelliseen versioon oli tarkoitus tehdä seuraavia parannuksia:

- Eri junien pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen
- Vyöhyke- ja kuntarajat selvemmin näkyviin
- Uskottavampi värimaailma ja yleisilme

Informaatiografiikkan vääntäminen on jatkuvaa tasapainottelua akselilla informatiivinen - helposti luettava. Jatkuvasti joutuu pohtimaan, mitä informaatiota pitäisi pelkistää tai jättää kokonaan pois luettavuuden nimissä. Pääkaupunkiseudun verkko on harvinaiseen haastava hajanaisuutensa ansioista.

Saa antaa myös palautetta ratkaisusta erottaa kaupunkiradat seudullisista linjoista värein. Antaako Helsingin päädyssä kartta vaikutelman, että kaikki seudulliset linjat lähtisivät hotellin alta ja kaupunkijunat Kaisaniemen puiston laidalta? Entä syntyykö vaikutelma, että Tikkurilassa pysähtyisivät kaikki junat, jolloin G-junan kanssa voisi syntyä haavereita (mihin ihmeeseen sitäkin linjaa tarvitaan?)?

Safkan kartta meni aikoinaan ohi, ja huomasin juuri, että sehän on rakenteeltaan aivan loistava. Pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen asemakohtaisesti käy ilmi ilman mitään epäselvyyksiä, vaikka värit määräytyvät ilmansuuntien, eivät keskinopeuksien mukaan. Tuollaisia näkisin hyvin mielelläni metro- ja juna-asemien infotauluissa. Mitähän siitä pitäisi jättää pois ajatellen taskukokoista versiota, jonka saisi esimerkiksi aikatauluvihkosiin tai turistioppaiden takakansiin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oikein kiva reittikaavio. 

Klippsta kuuluu kirjoittaa oikeasti kahdella p:llä, tosin joskus asemallakin oli väärällä tavalla kirjoitettuja kilpiä. Mårtensdalissa ei ole h:ta välissä. Masalan vastine toisella kotimaisella on Masaby.

----------


## janihyvarinen

jpe:n kartta on fantastinen, toistaiseksi paras näkemäni Helsingin raideliikennekaavio. Safkan kartta oli kyllä hyvä, ja siinä olivat ratikat mukana, mutta jpe:n on selkeämpi joten pakko sanoa että henkilökohtaisesti pidän tästä enemmän.

Huomioita:

Helsingin päässä ei ainakaan minun mielestäni synny mielikuvaa siitä että linjojen järjestys välttämättä korreloisi raiteiden järjestyksen kanssa.Mielikuva siitä että kaikki linjat pysähtyvät Tikkurilassa kylläkin syntyy. Tämä on pienoinen ongelma, joka tosin ratkeaisi helpoiten laittamalla kaikki junat pysähtymään Tikkurilassa. (Kun en ole vakiasiakas, vielä muutama vuosi sitten kuvittelin että näin onkin ja jouduin kerran käymään Keravalla kääntymässä.) Muussa tapauksessa siihen viereen voisi laittaa asteriskin ja alas huomautuksen -- tämä on selkeä poikkeama odotetusta pysähtymiskäytännöstä.Metrolla ei ole linjatunnusta. Pitäisi olla. Tosin mistä taikoa kun sellaista ei virallisesti ole olemassa.Junien kirjaintunnukset ovat tässä oikein selkeästi ja hienosti. Tosin laittaisin ne mieluummin väripallon sisään kuin neliön.Minusta tässä on aika hyvin eroteltu metromaiset ja muut linjat kuitenkaan jättämättä niitä muitakaan linjoja huomiotta. Kenties olisin tosin vetänyt pääradan ja rantaradan suuntaiset harmaat linjat päärautatieasemalle erikseen enkä yhdistänyt Pasilassa. Siten vältettäisiin hirveä määrä linjatunnuksia Helsingin aseman vieressä yhdessä rivissä. Molemmat voinevat silti olla harmaita, se ei haittaa.

Erinomaista työtä! Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlajunen

Palautetta jpe:n karttaan:

Itse en yhdistäisi pääradan harmaata viivaa rantaradan harmaaseen, vaan pitäisin ne erillään. Tulisi vähän inhimillisemmän kokoinen lista linjatunnuksiakin Helsingin päähän. Yhdistäisin lisäksi A- ja M-junat samaan viivaan Huopalahteen asti, joko kaksivärisellä viivalla tai käyttäisin molemmilla linjoilla samaa väriä. Ei pääradan harmaakaan tule Keravalta etelään kahtena viivana. Lisäksi A ja M välillä Helsinki-Huopalahti on käyttäjilleen kuin yksi linja, ainakin enemmän kuin pääradan K ja I, jotka on merkitty yhteisellä viivalla.

----------


## hmikko

Varsin hienon näköinen kartta. Itse laittaisin luettavuuden nimissä asemien nimitekstit vaakaan kaikkialla missä rataa kuvaava viiva kulkee diagonaalissa, eli esim. Käpylä-Puistola -välin, Huopalahden, Ilmalan, Masala-Karjaa -välin ja kaikki metroasemat paitsi Kalasatama-Itäkeskus -välin.

----------


## hylje

Mielestäni ainoa epäkohta edellämainitussa kaaviossa on laaja tyhjä tila. Maantiedettä voisi liiskata vähän liberaalimmin, vaikka aukkoihin voi sijoittaa muuta infoa kuten paikalliskarttoja, ratikkakartan, liikennetietoja...

----------


## Elmo Allen

Yksi tapa indikoida K-junan pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen olisi värittää Käpylän, Pukinmäen ja Tapanilan pallot vain puoliksi, almanakan puolikuun tapaan.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Hienoa nähdä, että joku on nähnyt vaivaa tällaisen kanssa. Ensimmäisen vilkaisun jälkeen toivoisin siihen lisäyksenä Riihimäki-Lahti välisen lähiliikenteen rataosan asemia, jotka tällä hetkellä puuttuvat myös oikeasta versiosta...

----------


## tlajunen

Noh, meikäläinenkin sitten intoutui yrittämään.  :Smile: 

Ideoita pöllitty härskisti muiden aiemmista tuotoksista, ja kuten huomaatte, esteettiset silmät eivät ole mun päähän eksyneet. Tuoreena ideana eriytin kaupunki- ja muut radat toisistaan.

Saa ja pitää käyttää pohjana teidän muiden jatkokehitelmille.

PDF löytyy 7 päivän ajan täältä: http://wikisend.com/download/457230/Linjakartta.pdf

(PDF vaihdettu, T-juna unohti pysähdellä Keravan pohjoispuolella.)

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> - Vyöhyke- ja kuntarajat selvemmin näkyviin


YTV-alueen ulkopuoella voisi ennemmin maalata maaston vyöhykkeiden mukaan kuin kuntien. Kuntarajathan ovat sinänsä täysin yhdentekeviä, ja niillä on väliä vain YTV-alueella, jossa ne saatuvat olemaan vyöhykerajat. Paitsi Kauniainen, jonka voisikin oikeastaan siis poistaa kartasta, koska se ei tuo lisäarvoa.

----------


## iiko

> Saa antaa myös palautetta ratkaisusta erottaa kaupunkiradat seudullisista linjoista värein. Antaako Helsingin päädyssä kartta vaikutelman, että kaikki seudulliset linjat lähtisivät hotellin alta ja kaupunkijunat Kaisaniemen puiston laidalta? Entä syntyykö vaikutelma, että Tikkurilassa pysähtyisivät kaikki junat, jolloin G-junan kanssa voisi syntyä haavereita (mihin ihmeeseen sitäkin linjaa tarvitaan?)?


Karttahan on mitä oivallisin,  mutta värienkäyttöä kannattaisi miettiä: tuolla värimallilla nopealla vilkaisulla näyttäisi siltä, että metro menee Martinlaaksoon - varsinkin kun tuolla saatuu vieläpä olemaan M-tunnus junanakin. Jos metroa ryhdytään laajentaamaan, minusta VR:n pitäisi oikeasti miettiä M-junalle joku toinen kirjain.

----------


## TEP70

> - Eri junien pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen


Pieni korsi kekoon: Z-junat pysähtyvät Keravalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Karttahan on mitä oivallisin,  mutta värienkäyttöä kannattaisi miettiä: tuolla värimallilla nopealla vilkaisulla näyttäisi siltä, että metro menee Martinlaaksoon - varsinkin kun tuolla saatuu vieläpä olemaan M-tunnus junanakin. Jos metroa ryhdytään laajentaamaan, minusta VR:n pitäisi oikeasti  miettiä M-junalle joku toinen kirjain.


Metromainen kaupunkijuna menee Martinlaaksoon (Vantaankoskelle) ja kohta sieltä eteenpäinkin. Ison osan matkasta M-juna tulee muutaman vuoden päästä vielä menemään metromaisesti tunnelissa. Mikä estää M-tunnuksen säilyttämisen, kun se sopii vallan mainiosti kyseiselle junalle?

Ehkäpä Helsingin metroksi kutsutun lähijunan linjatunnus pitäisi ennemmin vaihtaa. Vuosaareen menevä juna olisi tietenkin V-juna, mutta Mellunmäkeen en keksi oikeastaan mitään, joten mikä tahansa vapaana oleva kirjain kelpaa minulle.

Mutta sitten, jos halutaan kaikki lähijunat samaan karttaan ja kaikille metroasemille M-tunnukset, tulee kirjaimista metrolinjoilla luopua kokonaan ja siirtyä numerointiin. Erikseen tietenkin metro- ja lähijunat, M ja L.

----------


## GT8N

Koska meillä ei ole U-bahnia vaan merto, soisi linjatunnuksien olevan M1 (RL-VS) ja M2 (RL-MM). Säännöllisen epäsäännöliseen poikkeusliikenteeseen sopisi tunnukset  M3 (IK-VS) ja M4 (IK-MM).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Metromainen kaupunkijuna menee Martinlaaksoon (Vantaankoskelle) ja kohta sieltä eteenpäinkin. Ison osan matkasta M-juna tulee muutaman vuoden päästä vielä menemään metromaisesti tunnelissa. Mikä estää M-tunnuksen säilyttämisen, kun se sopii vallan mainiosti kyseiselle junalle?


Ei kyse ole M-junan metromaisuudesta vaan siitä, että se on täysin eri linja kuin se Metro(tm). Olisi Lontoonkin linjakartassa aika hämäävää, jos Piccadilly ja Victoria olisivat saman värisiä. Tai jos Lontoon Overgroundissa ajettaisiin Piccadillya, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä Undergroundin Piccadillyn kanssa. Tunnusten (värien, nimien ja kirjainten) kuuluu olla uniikkeja.

----------


## kouvo

> Karttahan on mitä oivallisin,  mutta värienkäyttöä kannattaisi miettiä: tuolla värimallilla nopealla vilkaisulla näyttäisi siltä, että metro menee Martinlaaksoon - varsinkin kun tuolla saatuu vieläpä olemaan M-tunnus junanakin. Jos metroa ryhdytään laajentaamaan, minusta VR:n pitäisi oikeasti miettiä M-junalle joku toinen kirjain.


Hieno kartta, eittämättä. Mutta itseänikin hieman hämää metron ja M-junan merkintätapa karttaan. Etenkin Rautatieaseman/Rautatientorin kohdalla sekaantumisvaara on ilmeinen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tunnusten (värien, nimien ja kirjainten) kuuluu olla uniikkeja.


Tämä on selvä. Tartuin vain tuohon kirjainasiaan. M-junalle sopisi mielestäni punainen hyvin, mutta jos metrojunat eivät olisi väreiltään oransseja, ehdottaisin linjavärin muuttamista metrokartassa ja jättäisin M-junan oranssiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hieno kartta, eittämättä. Mutta itseänikin hieman hämää metron ja M-junan merkintätapa karttaan. Etenkin Rautatieaseman/Rautatientorin kohdalla sekaantumisvaara on ilmeinen.


Näin on. 

Mielestäni kun kehärata otetaan käyttöön, niin sillä kulkevan linjan tunnus pitäisi olla A niinkuin Airport. Leppävaaran nykyinen A-juna voi ottaa vaikka vapautuvan I-kirjaimen siihen asti kunnes kaupunkirata on jatkettu Espooseen asti ja junat yhistetään nykyisten E-junien kanssa.

Yöllä ja poikkeuksellisina aikoina ajettavat junalinjat T ja L pitäisi ottaa pois kokonaan linjakartalta ja näyttää vain erillisellä yöliikennekartalla, jossa näytettäisiin myös yöbussit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jpe

Mukava nähdä, että keskustelua on syntynyt. Sen verran joudun (syystä kritisoituja) ratkaisujani puolustelemaan, että tässä projektissa tarkoitus oli esittää selkeämmin _juuri tämänhetkinen tilanne_. Aiheellinen sekoittumisvaara M-junan ja metron kanssa kävi mielessä, mutta kun päätin projektin aloittaessani, että kaupunkiratojen ja metron RGB-värikoodien tulee olla samat kuin tämänhetkisissä virallisissa kartoissa, niin tämä on lopputulos.

Kovalevyllä on toistakymmentä projektia, jotka ovat levähtäneet käsiin siksi, että olen lähtenyt mielivaltaisesti puuttumaan  tuollaisiin asioihin pitkin projektin etenemistä. Lopputulos on ollut sitten aina keskeneräinen. Minäkin muuttaisin mielelläni kirjaintunnuksia, brändäyksiä, hinnoittelua vyöhykkeittäin, junien pysähtymiskäyttäytymistä ja vaikka mitä.  :Smile: 

Virheet ruotsinkielisissä paikan nimissä ja Z:n jääminen pois Keravalta ovat silkkaa huolimattomuutta. Hyvä, että tarkkanäköisemmät huomasivat. Siksi kartan tänne postasinkin.

----------


## male

Sen verran mielenkiintoinen ketju, että täytyy avata oma sanainen arkkukin. Tähän mennessä on tullut oltua aika hiljaa, sillä oma tietotaso ei vielä vastaa innostuksen tasoa. Mutta joukkoliikenteessä yksi suurin intohimoni on juuri kaavio ja kartat.

Jpe:n varsin ammattimainen kartta sai minut esittelemään oman versioni, jonka muutama kuukausi takaperin väsäsin. Tässäpä se. Yritin tehdä siitä kaupallista ja valmista, siksi merkkejä ja selityksiä sun muita. Yksinkertaisen kartan voi kukin piirtää itse lyijykynällä ruutupaperiin. Kyseessä ei ole kuitenkaan huippuunsa viritetty kartta. Ainakin nuo Pasilan jälkeen asemien nimet ja pallukat ovat vähän niin ja näin.

Jpe:n karttaan sellainen kysymys, että miksi väleillä Huopalahti-Leppävaara ja Pasila-Tikkurila, harmailla linjoilla ei ole pallukoita, vaikka sen junia asemilla pysähtyykin? Lähinnä L- ja T-junat siis. Onhan tuo pieni seikka, mutta kysyn kuitenkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Safka

Sangen ammattimaisilta näyttävät muiden tekemät kaaviot mutta tässä jälleen uusi rikka ruotsalais-sveitsiläis-veeärrämäisillä vaikutteilla entisten rokkain sekaan: HSL-VR-raideliikennekaavio 2010

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mielestäni pitäisi olla 3 erillistä karttaa. 

1) PK-seudun nopean raideliikenteen kaaviomainen kartta jossa näytetään metrot, rautatielähiliikenteen linjant,  Raide-Jokeri sekä Laajasalon raitiotiet

2) Helsingin keskustan raitiotiekartta joka rajautuu kantakaupunkiin, rajoina pohjoisessa Haaga ja Oulunkylä, idässä ja lännessä meri. Kartalla näytetään kaikki keskustan raitiotielinjat, ja  muistuttaa nykyistä ratiotiekarttaa. Metrosta näytetään vain  metroasemat ja metron reitti katkoviivana asemien välillä keskusta-alueella ja nuolina pääteasemien nimillä mihin suuntiin se jatkaa, ja junista samalla tavalla vain asemat päärautatieasemalta Oulunkylään ja Huopalahteen asti. Jokeri samalla tavalla katkoviivana Oulunkylän ja Huopalahden välillä. Laajasalon ratikat näytetään Korkeasaareen asti kokonaisina, siitä eteenpäin nuoli ja pääteasemien nimet osoittamaan minne linja jatkaa.

3) Yöliikennekartta: Tässä näytetään ne raitio-, juna- ja bussilinjat HSL:n alueella jotka kulkevat varsinaisen yöliikenteen päättymisen jälkeen eli n klo 2300-2400 jälkeen. Koska yöliikenteen alkamis- ja päättymisajankohta nykyisin vaihtelee kulkuneuvotyypeittäin, pitäisi HSL:n ensin tehdä päätös mitkä ne varsinaiset yöliikenteen linjat ovat. Yöliikennekartta voi olla pelkistetympi eli kaikkia pysäkkejä ei tarvitse näyttää, mutta kartassa pitää olla  selityksenä että linjat pysähtyvät kaikilla reittien varrella olevilla pysäkeillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> tässä jälleen uusi rikka ruotsalais-sveitsiläis-veeärrämäisillä vaikutteilla entisten rokkain sekaan: HSL-VR-raideliikennekaavio 2010


Tämä kaavio on nyt "SRS-karttoja". Linkki suoraan etusivulta.

----------

